# what age do they start school?



## Tezzy

stupid question i know but is it 3 or 4 they start going half day at school nursery?


----------



## ~KACI~

3, when is rhys birthday, he could get early entitlement x


----------



## ~KACI~

Ok did some digging, rhys won't start nursery til sept2010 officially but because he was born in dec he gets early entitlement for the spring and summer term of 2010, so he gets a free nursery place for mornings or afternoons from jan2010 x


----------



## Tezzy

thanks!


----------



## tasha41

I started school when I was 3 (in 1993 lol) because my birthday was late.. I think it goes by the year you turn 4 here. :)


----------



## Amanda

I think it also depends on which part of the country you live in. 

Here, they don't get any half days - just start fulltime. The intake is anyone who's birthday is 1st September to 31st August, they all start on the same day. Charlie's birthday is 31st August, so he'll start school 2 days after his 4th birthday on 2nd September 2010. My friends little girl was born on 4th September, and won't be starting school till September 2011! 4 days difference in age, and they'll be a whole school year apart.


----------



## Tezzy

so Rhys will start 2010 then .. before his 4th birthday


----------



## Amanda

He shouldn't start fulltime till he's 4, but he may start part-time.

All 3 year olds are entitled to some sort of pre-school, but in my area, that's not at the actual school. As Charlie goes nursery 3 days a week while I work, we'll get some money off every month.


----------



## Jo

Here they start nursey ( 1/2 days attached to school)
The term after their 3rd birthday so as Jack was 3 in October he starts in January


----------



## JaysMum+Bump

my son jaycob started school nursery in September 2009, he was 3 years 10 months. He does morning 9-12 and i believe around here its the nursery 'everyone' does to get them ready for starting school the following september. The nursery is so over subscribed you have to get their name down as soon as poss really. They dont even do morning or afternoon sessions here, they have 2 different classes of morning sessions that goes straight into school so the friends they make here will follow them right into infants school. When he goes back in Jan he will do 9-1 where they will stay and have their packed lunch to get them used to staying all day in september. Jaycob never went to any nursery before now, i didnt really want him to tbh. However this nursery is the starting point to school. I kno by him going here hell build up all the skills he needs to go successfully into school in September 2010. 
I think the 'legal' guidelines are every child after the age of 3 gets a free 'so many' hours of nursery, then they start school at 4/5. My son Jaycob will be 4 in January 2010. At the min he is in the school nursery and will be starting the school reception class in September 2010 which is 9-3.10. So when he starts 'school hes4 years 8 month. So i think it really depends on when ur childs bday is and what the schools are like where you live. My school only does 1 intake a year in September. So Jay will be starting proper school in September 2010 at 4 years 8 month :) 
I must say, it is all very very VERY!!! confusing and it depends on ur childs bday and ur area! What i would say is ask the schools in ur area or health visitors etc Jay never went to 'private' nursery but i didnt want him to miss out on a year where hed make his 'real' school friends which is why hes at this nursery now!


----------



## mommyof3co

Is nursery for everyone there? Or is it optional? Like here they don't go to preschool/pre-k unless they either can't speak english or qualify in some other way...or if you pay for it, but it isn't required. So here they don't start school until age 5, unless they are in daycare or one of the other things


----------



## ~KACI~

Yep everychild in UK is entitled to 5* 2 and half sessions a week from the age of three, i think it is optional though on whether they go.
School starts the september after there 4th birthday:)


----------



## LaDY

Iv always wanted to know this...Kaci if my little man is 2 in June next year would he start part time when he is 3 and then officially start school in 2012 when he is 4? x


----------



## ~KACI~

He'll start nursery(part time, mornings or afternoons, 5 days a week usually) september 2011 , then school september 2012:)


----------



## LaDY

I get it now! Thanks hun xx


----------



## Linzi

Amanda said:


> He shouldn't start fulltime till he's 4, but he may start part-time.
> 
> All 3 year olds are entitled to some sort of pre-school, but in my area, that's not at the actual school. As Charlie goes nursery 3 days a week while I work, we'll get some money off every month.

Same here, Seth will get 15 hours free each week.

I cant WAIT for that day to come :rofl:

x


----------



## mommyof3co

Wow I wish it was like that here! Casen would really thrive in school right now but it isn't an option, the only school good enough is well over $400 a month plus me finding him transportation, it's not that close. But now he starts kindergarten this next school year...they start the at age 5 here but they have to turn 5 by Sept 1st to start, otherwise they have to wait a full year. In Colorado the cut off date is Sept 15, which is Hayden's bday I hope we have moved back there by the time he's that old because as of now he won't get to start kindergarten until 2wks before turning 6 :|


----------



## pinkmummy

Caitlin starts on Tuesday and I can not wait :happydance: She gets 3 hours a day free. She will be going from 12.30 till 3.30pm :) Then in September she will be going 8.45 -11.45am then September 2011 she will start school and turn 5 in the November xxx


----------



## morri

mommyof3co said:


> Is nursery for everyone there? Or is it optional? Like here they don't go to preschool/pre-k unless they either can't speak english or qualify in some other way...or if you pay for it, but it isn't required. So here they don't start school until age 5, unless they are in daycare or one of the other things

Here there is voluntary Kindergarten from age 3, to age 6 and from then they are in primary school. If they are not ready for primary school yet they go to preschool for a year and start school at 7. Really I'd say 80 % of kids go to Kindergarten and even in the small village I was grwoing up(just short of 10k inhabitants) had 3 Kindergartens.

The cut off dates are different from province to province though(and In my case i think it was the 30th of June.)


----------



## MummyBurgo

I have read that they dont have to start school legally till they are 5,as Dion was born in august I believe I can wait untill the sept after his 5th birthday......


----------



## sophxx

MummyBurgo said:


> I have read that they dont have to start school legally till they are 5,as Dion was born in august I believe I can wait untill the sept after his 5th birthday......

i was born in august abd had had to go to school at 3 cos school term started a week b4 my birthday but the cut of date for the year was 31st august! x


----------



## oOKayOo

Kids cant go to school until they are actaully 4 , even if there birthday is one day after the first day they have missed the cut off date so will have to start at 5.

Carly will be 5 when she starts as her birthday is a week after school started so is in nursery for another year.

However nursery its 2.5 years ( depending on areas) - 4 years old. Half days which will be fully payed by the goverment from 3 years.


----------

